# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κότα κλώσσα τέτοια εποχή....

## xarhs

παιδια μια απο τις κοτες μου θελει να κλωσσησει τετοια εποχη..................
εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην την αφησω γιατι οι νεοσσοι θα κρυωσουν τετοια εποχη.....
εσεις τι λετε??????

----------


## geofil

Εγώ θα λεγα να την αφήσεις. Ο χειμώνας δεν είναι καθόλου βαρύς φέτος και η κότα θα τα προστατέψει από το κρύο. Εγώ θα την άφηνα πάντως.

----------


## xarhs

θα δω τι θα κανω............. φοβαμαι μην αρχισουν παλι τα κρυα και πουντιασουν οι νεοσσοι............ μπερδευτηκε και αυτη η κοτα και νομιζει οτι ηρθε η ανοιξη

----------


## serafeim

Εγω ειχα νανακι που κλωσσησε 16 αυγα καταχειμωνιατικα με χιονι 20 ποντους...
εβγαλε 12 μικρα και τα μεγαλωσε ωσπου τα περισσοτερα τα φαγανε τα κουναβια... 
ας την να κλωσσησει Χαρη

----------


## mixalis91

αφησε την φιλε, εμενα η τελευταια κλωσα τα εβγαλε 30-12-12. τα εχει μεγαλωσει μια χαρα. μεχρι να τα βγαλει η δικη σου φτανει ανοιξη! μην της βαλεις ομως πολλα αυγα.

----------


## xarhs

τοσο μεγαλη που ειναι και να μην θελω να της βαλω δεν γινεται...............................
τωρα της αλλαξα θεση και την εβγαλα απο τη φωλια........ γιατι εκει εχει προσβαση το βρωμοκουναβο............!!!!!!!
αυτο το κουναβι μα τετοια υπομονη......................
θα κανω μια αποπειρα να την βαλω να κλωσσησει σε αλη μερια........... γιατι εκει δεν ειναι ασφαλες μερος

----------


## serafeim

προσοχη το κουναβι ειναι πολυ επικινδυνα και για τα πουλια στοι κλουβι!!!

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ εγω τα εχω ολα προστατευμενα.............. μια φορα παθαινεις το κακο και μετα γινεται μαθημα......!!!!!!!!
εκοψε τα ποδια απο τα καναρινια και ηπιε το αιμα............. ενω ηταν προστατευμενα

----------


## serafeim

τα τρωνε ολοκληρε ωρε.... τι ρουφηξε αιμα? βρικολακας ειναι? χεχεχεε
τα περνουν και φευγουν... αν ειναι μεσα παο σιτα οτι κομματι μποουν αν δουν οτι πλησιαζουν ανθρωποι...

----------


## xarhs

αμ δεν στα παν καλα σεραφειμ μου......... κανε ενα γκουκλαρισμα να διαβασεις.......!!!!!
7 κοτες μου εφαγε και το σημαδι δεν ηταν τπτ αλλο παρα μια τρυπα στο λαιμο........!!!!!!
προτιμαει να πινει το αιμα παρα να το τρωει ολοκληρο..... οπως ακριβως και ο λυκος
ειμαστε :Sign0006:  σεραφειμ

----------


## geofil

Η πλειοψηφία λέει ναι για την κλωσα.  :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

οποτε αμα αυριο μπει παλι βραδυ στη φωλια θα την αφησω..............

----------


## ggamb

'' Η καλή νοικοκυρά το Γενάρη με πουλιά'' έλεγε η γιαγιά μου! άφησε την!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια χαρη στις δικες σας συμβουλες η κοτα μπηκε για κλωσσημα............... 9 αυγα της εβαλα....!!!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Καλά βρε Χάρη, γιατί δεν κλείνεις τι κοτέτσι από κάτω νά μην μπαίνει το κουνάβι; Και κάτι ακόμα: μήπως πρόκειται για νυφίτσα και όχι για κουνάβι; Γιατί αυτές πίνουν το αίμα Λία αφήνουν το αποτύπωμα 2 δοντιών στο λαιμό

----------


## xarhs

μια φορα εγινε το κακο πριν χρονια που δεν περιμενα να ερθει κουναβι στο κεντρο της πολης...... τωρα ειναι ασφαλισμενο το κοτετσι....!!!!
βρηκα τις κοτες με τρυπα στο λαιμο και κανενα αλλο σημαδι...........
οταν το ειδα πηγε το μυαλο μου σε νυφιτσα......... αλλα τα κοτοπουλα τα εσειρε μακρια κατι που μια νυφιτσα δεν μπορει
την επομενη μερα ηρθε παλι και το ειδα...........
εκτοτε ειναι καθημερινος επισκεπτης....................

----------


## geofil

Μήπως να βάλεις μια παγίδα να το πιάσεις;
Και να πας να το αφήσεις κάπου μακριά.

----------


## xarhs

δυστυχως δεν ειναι ενα........... γιατι ενω τη μια μερα οταν το παρακολουθουσα ηταν τεραστιο.... την αλλη μερα ηταν πιο μικρο...!!!
εχει γεννησει και εχει γεμησει.....

----------


## xarhs

*παιδια σημερα εγινε η πρωτη ωοσκοπηση των 8 αυγων..........(1 το εσπασε)
ειναι και τα 8 γονιμοποιημενα.......!!!!!!
να ξερετε οτι χαρη σε εσας εβαλα την κοτα να κλωσσησει.............. δεν ειχα σκοπο να την αφησω!!!!
τα κλωσσαει με μεγαλη μανια και ειναι πολυ προστατευτικη.............!!!!!
φωτο δεν εβγαλα γιατι φοβαται πολυ............... 


*

----------


## geofil

Δεν πειράζει. Θα βγάλεις φωτογραφία με τα πουλάκια.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αφηστε....... τι επαθα...!!!
καποια κοτα γενναγε κρυφα μεσα στη φωλια της κλωσσας και την πηρα μυρωδια χθες...!!
σημερα εκανα ωοσκοπηση για να βγαλω τα καινουργια αυγα...... και ειναι γονιμοποιημενα με αιμα........ ομως εχουν διαφορα με τα αλλα αυγα και αμα γεννηθουν τα πουλακια τα πρωτα τα αλλα τι θα γινουν??

----------


## geofil

Απομάκρυνε τα άλλα αυγά αφού μπορείς να τα ξεχωρίσεις. Με τόση διαφορά δεν θα γεννηθούν ποτέ. Όταν γεννηθούν τα πρώτα, η κλώσα θα σηκωθεί.

----------


## xarhs

εχουν αιμα μεσα δεν μπορω να τα απομακρυνω.......... οταν γεννηθουν αυτα που θα μεινουν θα τα βαλω σε κλωσσομηχανη....... δεν εχω δικια μ αλλα πιστευω θα βρω απο κανα φιλο

----------


## mixalis91

υπαρχουν 2 λυσεις που μπορεις να κανεις,
1) μολις βγουνε τα πρωτα μπορεις να τα απο μακρυνεις απο την κλωσσα και να τα βαλεις σε ενα κουτι με μια θερμολαμπα! μεχρι που να βγουνε ολα τα μικρα! μετα ομως υπαρχει περιπτωση τα πρωτα πουλακια να μην τα δεχτει η κλωσσα.
2) αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βρεις απο καποιον μια κλωσσομηχανη (οπως ειπες!) και να βαλεις τα επιπλεον αυγα που γεννησε η αλλη κοτα.

----------


## xarhs

μολις σημερα ψωφησε απο αποφραξη των πορων του αυγου ενας νεοσσος.............. καθαρισα ολα τα αυγα απο την ''κρουστα'' με το νυχι μου οσο πιο προσεκτικα μπορουσα.......
δυστυχως δεν το εκανα νωριτερα και ενας ψωφησε

----------


## xarhs

παιδια τα αυγα ειναι ολα μια χαρα και οι νεοσσοι απου να ναι θα αρχησουν να βγαινουν.
 η καημενη η κλωσσα κλωσσαει με τοσο αυταπαρνηση που εχει γινει πετσι και κοκκαλο.!
το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι τα πρωτα πουλακια θα σκασουν τωρα και τα υπολοιπα μετα απο 7 μερες.
ειμαι για κλαματα το ξερω.....

----------


## koukoulis

Να σου πω Χάρη, δεν της βάζεις και λίγη τροφή ακριβώς δίπλα της και λίγο νερό, ώστε να μη γίνει πολύ αδύναμη μετά το μαραθώνιο κλωσσήματος; Το λέω γιατί αν κάτσει 1 εβδομάδα ακόμα, σίγουρα η κοτούλα θα χάσει πολλά θρεπτικά συστατικά

----------


## xarhs

η κοτα δεν δεχεται ενοχληση...... ο χωρος ειναι ισα ισα για τα αυγα...... αυτη τον διαλεξε...!!!!
μολις γεννηθουν τα πρωτα πουλακια θα την μετακινησω και θα της βαλω να φαει φρεσκα αυγουλακια....... και οτι αλλο θελει

----------


## serafeim

δεν υπαρχει λιγος χωρος Χαρη... βαλε τροφη κοντα!!! εστω και να σηκωθει 5-10 λεπτα δεν παθενουν τα αυγα τιποτα!!!!
και νερακι φυσικα!!!

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια η τροφη κοντα ειναι αλλα οχι και μεσα στη φωλια.........

----------


## serafeim

αν μπορεις να της βαλεις μεχρι εκει που φτανει οπως καθεται να φαει ακομα καλυτερα!!!!
αυτη η 
μαραθωνιο" κλωσσαρια εξουθενωνει το πουλι και το βγαζει εκτος... εμενα 3 νανες πεθαναν ετσι και μια 4η την εσωσα με νυσταμισιν παλια!!! δεν θες να δεις αυτο το πραγμα ... εξαντλημενη κοτα να μην αντεχει!!!

----------


## xarhs

*Ο πρωτοι δυο νεοσσοι εχουν εκκολαυθει............ δειτε τον ενα απο τους δυο





*

----------


## serafeim

σαν παπακι μοιαζει ετσι ^_^ χεχεχεχε
να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## Peri27

οοοοο μωρε ψυχη μου γλυκιά!!!  ::  μούρλια είναι!!! το βαφτιστήρι μου  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## birdy_num_num

ΚΑταπληκτικά μωρά, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## serafeim

ναι... μολις πανε 500 γραμμαρια δωστα μου να σου κανω σουβλακι-κοτοπολακι!!!!

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Για κοκκορακι μου κανει!!Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα Χαρη!!

----------


## xarhs

*ειναι ''ζαρρκολαιμικο'' οπως τα λεμε εμεις εδω φωτη.
δηλαδη στο λαιμο δεν εχει φτερα........... πηραμε απο δυο ανθρωπους αυγα και μας βγηκε ετσι
μεχρι στιγμης εχουμ 5 κοτοπουλακια
*

----------


## xarhs



----------


## kalogeros

καλοριζικα,
σε τι κλουβι τα εχεις?
η κλωσσα ειναι νανα?

----------


## xarhs

προς το παρον την εχω σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι να ζεσταινει και 2 αυγα που εχουν μεινει οσο μπορει........ η κλωσσα ειναι κανονικη κοτα...!

η τροφη που τα ταιζω ειναι καλαμποκι με αυγο και λιγο ελαιολαδο

βαζω τα αυγα στο Multi........ και μετα σε ενα πιατο ριχνω το καλαμποκι το τριμμενο μαζι με το αυγο και λιγο ελαιολαδο.
δικη μου συνταγη......
καθως μεγαλωνουν θα προσθετω φρουτα και λαχανικα μεσα

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δειτε τι εφτιαξα για τα δυο αυγα που εχουν λιγες μερες επωαση ακομα.........

----------


## geofil

Τι θερμοκρασία ανεβάζει αυτή η λάμπα; έβαλες θερμόμετρο;

----------


## xarhs

την αναβοσβηνω γιωργο και προσπαθω να την κρατησω σταθερη μεχρι να τα ξανα βαλω στην κλωσσα οταν κοιμηθει.
ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια μεγαλη αμα την αφησω.....

----------

